# Peanut



## sagewoman (Feb 22, 2013)

Maggie kindled 7 babies a week ago today. One of them is a peanut.  I didn't discover it until today.  It's back legs are deformed and has no chance of survival.  Will it just die naturally, or should I take care of it?  By that I mean dispose of it. I am really sensitive when it comes to destroying animals.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 22, 2013)

you should let it die naturally, at least I think so
here are some links
http://www.threelittleladiesrabbitry.com/peanuts.php

http://www.thenaturetrail.com/rabbit-genetics/dwarf-gene-dw-falsedwarfs-peanuts/

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/658109/peanut-rabbit-kit


----------



## nawma (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry sagewoman.


----------

